# University : Final Year Project



## dakusingh (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello, im currently in Uni, in my Final Year Studing BSc (Hons) in Network Security

This year we have to do a real big Project but i need a subject. we have 3 stages.

Stage 1 is Research Related.

Stage 2 Designing a product that will use the research.

Stage 3 Having the Product Evaluated.

Can you guys suggest something which i can get my teeth into and program in VB.Net or Java and even mabye python if needed but strongest is VB.net or Java.

Thanks


----------

